# A week in Cornwall in May....



## zenie (Jan 15, 2008)

Not sure what to do?  

Will be me, bf and a dog (which I can leave at the place we're staying, but I'd rather not).

I want

Cheap
Dog Friendly
Interesting

What can we do?  (I'll have a car.)

Do we really have to obey 'dog friendly' or 'dog's not allowed' signs on beaches? 

Daymer Bay sounds quite nice, are you allowed stove's on beaches? (You can tell I'm a townie  )

Trebah Gardens are nice but nearly 8quid each to look around a garden fuckin hell!  

Any old ruins, cool things to explore appreciated too


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2008)

at that time of the year the main summer season hasnt really kicked in yet so most beaches will be ok to take your dog on. just bring a bag and you'll be fine. 

are you going to be in north, south, central, or west cornwall?


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

Go West!


----------



## xes (Jan 15, 2008)

most beaches will have a doggy area. If you go to the info centre of where you're staying,you'll be able to pick up a leaflet of beaches and stuff where you can take dogs. There will be loads to do


----------



## zenie (Jan 15, 2008)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> at that time of the year the main summer season hasnt really kicked in yet so most beaches will be ok to take your dog on. just bring a bag and you'll be fine.
> 
> are you going to be in north, south, central, or west cornwall?


 
Yeh I was thinking it would be ok, I always clean up!

Always stay in Newquay but happy to drive anywhere really, as we've no plans mon-fri. 

I went to the ancient village and past the outdoor (mandip??) thatre with boskysquelch, might go back to the settlement again as I think my BF liked it. I'm not sure I'll be a great guide though!  

I like beaches but I don't wanna walk on beaches for 5 days!  

What's on the Scilly Isles anything good?


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

Minack Theatre  

It's worth going to the Scilly Isles but it can be a very rough crossing sometimes


----------



## zenie (Jan 15, 2008)

cesare said:
			
		

> Minack Theatre
> 
> It's worth going to the Scilly Isles but it can be a very rough crossing sometimes


 
Thass it!!   

Oh dear a bit like this ------>> :vomit:


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

zenie said:
			
		

> Thass it!!
> 
> Oh dear a bit like this ------>> :vomit:



Yes, it _can_ be *dire memory of a rough crossing on the Scillonian*  There's a helicopter trip out there too, from the heliport. But I don't know if you can take dogs on that.


----------



## chymaera (Jan 15, 2008)

zenie said:
			
		

> Not sure what to do?



Padsow Obby Oss, May day
Helston Flora Day May 8th.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 15, 2008)

Club International and Shades in Falmouth


----------



## Yetman (Jan 15, 2008)

Minack is brilliant, and the lovely horseshoe bay you have to do a spot of rock climbing to get to round the corner from it. 

Newquay was full of chavs when I went through the town centre.


----------



## chymaera (Jan 15, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Newquay was full of chavs when I went through the town centre.



Personally I would not go to Newquay if someone paid me.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd stay in Perranporth. Lovely beach and close to most things.


----------



## chymaera (Jan 15, 2008)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I'd stay in Perranporth. Lovely beach and close to most things.



I agree. (I don't know if the Seiners lets dogs in, but that is nice place to stay.)


----------



## zenie (Jan 15, 2008)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Minack is brilliant, and the lovely horseshoe bay you have to do a spot of rock climbing to get to round the corner from it.


 
I think I went there too, there's some old mines there on the bit you climb - i thought i was gonna die!  




			
				Yetman said:
			
		

> Newquay was full of chavs when I went through the town centre.


I'll fit in great then 

TBH we actually stay in Porth 

BTW I have been to Cornwall a couple of times already so know what it's like


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2008)

Lost Gardens of Heligan are nice (near the Eden Project but not sure if you can take the dog)

Also St Michaels Mount in mousehole is nice - you can walk across the causeway at low tide. 

They're both on the south coast though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2008)

How's about those old mining chimneys? I'd like to go and see some of those on a long walk 

http://www.cornwall-online.co.uk/he...onal-trust/cornishminesandengines/Welcome.asp


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 15, 2008)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Also St Michaels Mount in mousehole is nice - you can walk across the causeway at low tide.


Tis in Marazion , but Moushole is nice too, just to wander around the windy little streets


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Tis in Marazion , but Moushole is nice too, just to wander around the windy little streets



Oh yes - doh


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

Lamorna, St Just/Cape Cornwall, Sennen  

West west west!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 15, 2008)

don't go in half term


----------



## zenie (Jan 15, 2008)

Dan U said:
			
		

> don't go in half term


 
always the same mate first bank holiday of may...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2008)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I'd stay in Perranporth. Lovely beach and close to most things.



i'd recommend that to since its where i live. 

Chy, the seiners was bought by a consortium which contains John Tarode (master chef presenter) last summer. not sure how dog friendly it is now. certianly a nicer place to have a drink since the change in ownership and the food is good. 

zenie, newquay should be ok if you there not on one of hte bank holiday weekends. it does get packed with stag and hen parties. 

you could get the boat from the centre of Truro down the river fal to falmouth. that should be running in May. google enterprise boats, truro for info.


----------



## zenie (Jan 15, 2008)

Ermm read my post,  I am there over the bank holiday (I always am) and I'm actually staying in Porth which is just outside Newquay near Porth Beach and Watergate Bay 

Oh I'm going to Dartmoor Zoo one day


----------



## Dan U (Jan 15, 2008)

zenie said:
			
		

> Ermm read my post,  I am there over the bank holiday (I always am) and I'm actually staying in Porth which is just outside Newquay near Porth Beach and Watergate Bay
> 
> Oh I'm going to Dartmoor Zoo one day



Watergate has changed massively by Jamie Oliver's restaraunt and all the development* that's gone with it!

It's still a fucking wicked beach though, just got really expensive to park round there now and it's full of 4x4's. plus all the new apartments sprung up nearby.

The pub opposite the field car park does lovely grub though. Fuck making the Watergate Hotel owners any richer than they already are and eating at the Bistro/Beach Cafe  

i like Porth though, Porth is cute  

*although that applies to Newquay too. Was a 6 month gap between my last two visits, i was staggered how many old hotels had dissapeared and had 'trendy new surf pods' being built in there place/had hoardings up advertising a development

progress i guess though, a lot of those hotels looked utter shit but where will be biddies on the coaches go now!

fuck being a local trying to buy a house though, no wonder they hate us

KERNOW!


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2008)

cesare said:
			
		

> Lamorna, St Just/Cape Cornwall, Sennen
> 
> West west west!


 
No, don't do west, tis full of weirdo's


----------



## chazegee (Jan 15, 2008)

See those tiny Islands closer to France than Guernsey?
One day we'll get a soundysystem out there.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 15, 2008)

Trebah Gardens might be £8 but they're bloody worth it! Had a happy few hours rambling around there and then visiting the beach at the end. They've got some of those amazing prehistoric giant rhubarb type plants - there's a picture of me standing under one of the leaves and I look tiny! (I'm 6ft 1 btw)


----------



## chazegee (Jan 15, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> prehistoric giant rhubarb type plants - there's a picture of me standing under one of the leaves and I look tiny! (I'm 6ft 1 btw)


----------



## chymaera (Jan 15, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> They've got some of those amazing prehistoric giant rhubarb type plants




There are some of those on the way down into Church cove, The Lizard, opposite the gate to the private road to the Lifeboat Station.


----------



## foamy (Jan 15, 2008)

have you done Tate St Ives, Barbara Hepworth's studio, the monkey sanctuary, Fifeteen/ Watergate Bay and the Eden project? They were my main things to do when I went last summer 

ETA: and the Cornish scrumpy cider factory (?)


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> See those tiny Islands closer to France than Guernsey?
> One day we'll get a soundysystem out there.


 
You talking about scilly?

They had a really sweet music festival out there for a few years but you'll never get a free party happening there or even anythng that vaguely resembles it


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Trebah Gardens might be £8 but they're bloody worth it! Had a happy few hours rambling around there and then visiting the beach at the end. They've got some of those amazing prehistoric giant rhubarb type plants - there's a picture of me standing under one of the leaves and I look tiny! (I'm 6ft 1 btw)


 
Do you mean gunnera? They're 10 a penny aren't they?


----------



## chymaera (Jan 15, 2008)

foamy said:
			
		

> ETA: and the Cornish scrumpy cider factory (?)



Which one?


----------



## chazegee (Jan 15, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

> You talking about scilly?
> 
> They had a really sweet music festival out there for a few years but you'll never get a free party happening there or even anythng that vaguely resembles it



I think there's some even closer to France, and more deserted. All we need is a boat.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> I think there's some even closer to France, and more deserted. All we need is a boat.


 
Really?  

Sounds like a recipe for disaster to me


----------



## chymaera (Jan 15, 2008)

chazegee said:
			
		

> I think there's some even closer to France, and more deserted. All we need is a boat.




In once instance you would need a gunboat. The two VERY rich recluses who live on it have what is to all intents and purposes a private army making sure no riff raff put a foot on their Island.


----------



## foamy (Jan 15, 2008)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Which one?



According to the label on the bottle of strawberry wine I bought there - The Cornish Cyder Farm, Penhallow, TR4 9LW


----------



## cesare (Jan 15, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

> No, don't do west, tis full of weirdo's


----------



## chymaera (Jan 15, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

> No, don't do west, tis full of weirdo's




I think you live further West than I do.


----------



## Geri (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought the Tate was rubbish when I went - definitely not worth the entrance price.

Have you been to the aquarium in Newquay, Zenie? We didn't go last time we were there as we thought it would be pricy, when I popped down to have a look it was actually quite reasonably priced. 

The Seal Sanctuary at Gweek is nice, although I got stung on the hand by a wasp when I went there.

I also liked the Satellite Station at Goonhilly. And Flambards - although it was years ago when I went there and I can't remember how cheap or expensive it was.

Pendennis Castle in Falmouth is quite good as well, and if you go to Falmouth there is an alternative bookshop, although it's closed on Tuesdays. And Trago Mills  (small one).

I dunno how dog friendly any of the above are though.

We usually go for a week in May as well and we've had brilliant weather sometimes, but last year it pissed it down every single day! We stay slightly south of Newquay, in Pentire.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 15, 2008)

Think the bookshop in Falmouth might have closed 

Don't come to Marazion it's raining 

Don't walk your dog on the dog free beaches or I'll scowl at you


----------



## Geri (Jan 16, 2008)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Think the bookshop in Falmouth might have closed



That's a shame, butchers says they had things that were hard to get anywhere else.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 16, 2008)

foamy said:
			
		

> According to the label on the bottle of strawberry wine I bought there - The Cornish Cyder Farm, Penhallow, TR4 9LW



just inland from perranporth. they also make Rattler cider which is lovely.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 16, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

> Do you mean gunnera? They're 10 a penny aren't they?



*sigh* yeah, I know. But these were particularly HUGE.
and I still highly recommend the gardens themselves. Gorgeous.

One of my favourite places in Cornwall is The Pandora Inn. If the weather's good there's nowhere nicer to while away an afternoon. I also love taking the ferry from Falmouth to St Mawes and holing up at The Rising Sun. Apparantly they're both run by the same family. Not that I like visiting pubs. Oh no.


----------



## madzone (Jan 16, 2008)

You could go see some camels


----------



## chymaera (Jan 16, 2008)

madzone said:
			
		

> You could go see some camels




There are also some el-paca in the area.


----------



## zenie (Jan 16, 2008)

foamy said:
			
		

> According to the label on the bottle of strawberry wine I bought there - The Cornish Cyder Farm, Penhallow, TR4 9LW


 
We go there every year   




			
				sequetsquirrel said:
			
		

> I also love taking the ferry from Falmouth to St Mawes and holing up at The Rising Sun.


 
That sounds nice! In fact I definitley want to go on a boat at some point, oh yes  

My friend says there's a massive Bonsai place anyone heard of it?




			
				foamy said:
			
		

> have you done Tate St Ives, Barbara Hepworth's studio, the monkey sanctuary, Fifeteen/ Watergate Bay and the Eden project?


 
No to all of the above, I haven't.

The sculpture garden looks wicked, and I fancy the monkey sanctuary.  

My mates went to the eden project and lost gardens and they said the lost gardens were better!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 16, 2008)

chymaera said:
			
		

> There are also some el-paca in the area.



i know of two lama farms as well. you could have a feast of entertainment of non domesticated aninamls in this neck of the world.


----------



## madzone (Jan 16, 2008)

chymaera said:
			
		

> There are also some el-paca in the area.


 
Alpaca 

I have three alpaca fleeces that need spinning - they're bleddy gawjus


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Trebah Gardens might be £8 but they're bloody worth it! Had a happy few hours rambling around there and then visiting the beach at the end. They've got some of those amazing prehistoric giant rhubarb type plants - there's a picture of me standing under one of the leaves and I look tiny! (I'm 6ft 1 btw)


Yep, another vote for Trebah Gardens, wonderful place to wander around for a while, especially if the hydragenas are flowering.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 16, 2008)

Tate St Ives was _alright_ but the Barbara Hepworth garden is fabulous. St Ives itself is just beautiful - we went walking for miles around the clifftops in both directions. There's also a fab burger restaurant there called (rummages on t'internet...) Blas Burger Works - highly recommended


----------



## Geri (Jan 16, 2008)

Ooh Zenie, I've just remembered a nice pub which is not too far from Newquay - the Bowgie Inn at Pentire:

http://www.bowgie.com/index.html

You could walk there from Newquay along the coast path (although it's quite short, it seems like bloody miles, so you might prefer to drive there).

Crantock itself is worth looking around, there is also a lovely thatched pub in the village called the Albion. Both of them do nice food, although I did get verbally abused in the Albion by a northerner who called me a fat arsed lesbian.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 16, 2008)

Zenie don't forget the wicked farm shop in Lane 

outside chance i'll @ my mates farm nearby while you are down there


----------



## madzone (Jan 16, 2008)

Camels OK? Just go and see the fucking camels!!


----------



## zenie (Jan 17, 2008)

Geri said:
			
		

> Both of them do nice food, although I did get verbally abused in the Albion by a northerner who called me *a fat arsed lesbian*.


 
hehehe   

Lots of pub suggestions...god help me!  




			
				Dan U said:
			
		

> Zenie don't forget the wicked farm shop in Lane
> 
> outside chance i'll @ my mates farm nearby while you are down there


No I won't forget it!

That would be safe  




			
				madzone said:
			
		

> Camels OK? Just go and see the fucking camels!!


 
lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2008)

if you're walking from newquay towards crantock try the lewinnick lodge which is purched on the cliff top overlooking fistral beach. i like the food there but it is a bit bar rather than pub. really nice if its sunny to sit outside though and look out over the sea.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 17, 2008)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> if you're walking from newquay towards crantock try the lewinnick lodge which is purched on the cliff top overlooking fistral beach. i like the food there but it is a bit bar rather than pub. really nice if its sunny to sit outside though and look out over the sea.



yeah it's nice there

i always look down at that house with the sea swimming pool near the bottom of the rocks and feel jealous.


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2008)

My absolute favourite pub to go to is the Walkabout in Newquay. I love just sitting in the window with a pint and a paper, and watching people with their dogs on the beach. They're cheaper than the Wetherspoons as well if you order the right beer during their happy hour (which appears to last all day).


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 4, 2008)

as already mentioned you have to go to minack, its ace, altho no plays till may

Lamorna is a lovely place aswell, the local boozer 'the Lamorna Wink' is really something. Also there is a B&B there and one of thier 'rooms' is a big yurt outside with a proper front door and everything!!

Tintagel is soooo cool aswell, birthplace of king arthur (supposedly) and the ruins there are half a day well spent 

Boscastle is another of my fave places, they have the national witch museum which is well worth a visit and the local pub 'The cobweb inn' is another top establishment.

Also heres a tip, when your there, buy a local paper. they often have half price or two for one tickets for say eden project and the like


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 4, 2008)

oh yeh and hayle beach if you have a dog is a must

and at this time of year st. ives will be nice and relatively tourist free


----------



## zenie (Feb 26, 2009)

So another year, and another week in Cornwall 

We went to Tintagel lovely little place that is, and we went to Boscastle where they had the floods.

It's my intent to go to the scilly isles this time, need to find a cheap-ish crossing hmm!

Trebah Gardens was lovely with the private beach an all 

Might go to Fifteen, anyone been? 

The Rick Stein place was nice my mates said....


----------



## Pieface (Feb 26, 2009)

Me and Geoff were going to go for a week after Glasto - Devon and Cornwall I think.  I've never been to either (I think...) so this thread is useful


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 26, 2009)

is it school holidays then? 


if so, cornwall will be rammed


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

zenie said:


> So another year, and another week in Cornwall
> 
> We went to Tintagel lovely little place that is, and we went to Boscastle where they had the floods.
> 
> ...



i went to boscastle a few years ago, there is still a lot of flood damage there then, the tourist info was in a portacabin in a car park - didn't stay long, there was a woman in there who kept going on and on about the floods 

tintagel is lovely


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

staying at this place in may 

Danescombe Mine, it's in Devon, but close to the border with cornwall


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> staying at this place in may ... it's in Devon



 Wrong... it's in Cornwall...I used to work 50 yrds up hill from _that_....shall I get my mate Dean (who did Treworgy ) to brunged his decks & Opus rig round for you?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> staying at this place in may
> 
> Danescombe Mine, it's in Devon, but close to the border with cornwall


That looks great! Would love to know what it's like when you've been


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Me and Geoff were going to go for a week after Glasto - Devon and Cornwall I think.  I've never been to either (I think...) so this thread is useful



Give us a shout if you get this far down and fancy a pint.


----------



## foamy (Feb 26, 2009)

zenie said:


> Might go to Fifteen, anyone been?



yes, go at dusk as the view of the sun set is amazing.
we had the taster menu which was £50 each and we certainly didn't leave hungry  the staff are really knowledgeable, helpful and friendly.

i haven't been to Rick Steins but would love to go.

Have you been to the Eden project, St Ives (Tate and Hepworths house) and the monkey sanctuary in Looe? All worth a visit too.


----------



## zenie (Feb 26, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> is it school holidays then?
> 
> 
> if so, cornwall will be rammed


 
No I go Mayday bank holiday 



marty21 said:


> i went to boscastle a few years ago, there is still a lot of flood damage there then, the tourist info was in a portacabin in a car park - didn't stay long, there was a woman in there who kept going on and on about the floods
> 
> tintagel is lovely


 
yeh they were still rebuilding last year, amazing watching them build with the cobbles 



foamy said:


> yes, go at dusk as the view of the sun set is amazing.
> we had the taster menu which was £50 each and we certainly didn't leave hungry  the staff are really knowledgeable, helpful and friendly.
> 
> i haven't been to Rick Steins but would love to go.
> ...


 

Yeh I've been to Fifteen but not inside,  watergate bay is so beautiful 

I still haven't been to the places you mentioned, probably cos of the dog thing.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> Wrong... it's in Cornwall...I used to work 50 yrds up hill from _that_....shall I get my mate Dean (who did Treworgy ) to brunged his decks & Opus rig round for you?



my bad

sorry

and dean can leave me in peace, to enjoy the silence and the view, ta! 



BiddlyBee said:


> That looks great! Would love to know what it's like when you've been



will report back


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 26, 2009)

*:zips: mouth shut now...but*



marty21 said:


> sorry



those woods... I did that ....over a decade's worth of work on those slopes.

seriously.

and even more seriously don't jus use it to doss in...use the walks around there...both up to Cotehele & beyond...and back the otherway through Calstock & up river... there are some LOVELY places to chill out, wander through...built/repaired/prepared most of the paths around there too.

And if the horsefly/midges hassle you...go up to Cotehele Gardens...ask the Warden, Joe Lawrence( I was a resident charcoal burner there) or Dave Bouch, the Head Gardener (he was a neighbour when I moved down to Trelissick NT) for some tansy leaves to steep in water or wipe yourself down with...the chemicals don't work...but the tansy does.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tansy

And mind out for the Russian Wasps...but DO go look for the fluorescent blue fungus along the coach road above the house/mine  that goes through the woods...you are staying in...trippy...but well worth the find.

There's a saying in Danescombe... "If yer not goin' up, yer not goin' anywher' "

it's also where I got the name "bosky" from.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 26, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> Wrong... it's in Cornwall...I used to work 50 yrds up hill from _that_....shall I get my mate Dean (who did Treworgy ) to brunged his decks & Opus rig round for you?


Thought I recognised it


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Geri (Feb 26, 2009)

zenie said:


> The Rick Stein place was nice my mates said....



We went to his fish & chip shop - you can either sit in, like a restaurant, or get stuff to take away like a normal chippy. I wasn't hungry enough for fish & chips, so I just had a bag of chips but they were the best chips I've ever tasted. I keep dreaming of going back there, just for those chips 

We've just booked our Cornwall holiday, 5 days in Falmouth overlooking the beach


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> those woods... I did that ....over a decade's worth of work on those slopes.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> ...



cheers - lots of info!! will note that tansy leaves for any midge/horsefly attacks

we will do a lot of wandering about when we are there


----------



## zenie (Feb 26, 2009)

Geri said:


> We went to his fish & chip shop - you can either sit in, like a restaurant, or get stuff to take away like a normal chippy. I wasn't hungry enough for fish & chips, so I just had a bag of chips but they were the best chips I've ever tasted. I keep dreaming of going back there, just for those chips
> 
> We've just booked our Cornwall holiday, 5 days in Falmouth overlooking the beach



Well I'm soild I've got to go there now and try them 

I love fish and chips 

Falmouth is meant to be lovely, though haven't made it there myself.

The only think I don't like about Cornwall is everything is so spread out, and we always stay in Newquay which is north!


----------



## Geri (Feb 26, 2009)

zenie said:


> The only think I don't like about Cornwall is everything is so spread out, and we always stay in Newquay which is north!



We normally go to Newquay and I do love it, but we've been to most places around there too many times, and wanted to go somewhere different. We can get to the Lizard from Falmouth and go to Mullion Cove, which is one of my favourite places on earth.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 26, 2009)

Spoiler






marty21 said:


> we will do a lot of wandering about when we are there



purleeez purleeez purleeez do..it's stunning round May....and try looking up the Martin sisters(via Google...apple trees & paintings) up from the Cotehele sawmill/quay...down river.....next valley along and up the road from the sawmill.....and en route get in the lickle chapel where some King or other did hide from the Vikings....and stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuff.

You may get to see wazzziname salmon fishing with nets.

And go up the folly tower...see the dovecote at dawn...plus view where Nelson used to fiddle with Lady Hamilton. 

I may have even left some tansy planted in the woods...agin along the coach road...when the mine shaft is there is a plateau where I used to make charcoal...there abouts.

Oh and THE BUZZARDS...are spectacular there........loves Danescombe me....ENOUGH.


----------



## Pieface (Feb 27, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> is it school holidays then?
> 
> 
> if so, cornwall will be rammed



I don't know - probably.  But all anyone ever says about Cornwall is that it's rammed .  If we have a shit time we'll go to Dorset and poo poo the SW.



NVP said:


> Give us a shout if you get this far down and fancy a pint.



For sure!  That would be ace


----------



## CornishAcid (Feb 27, 2009)

Mum says 'Don't bother. We don't want your sort round here'

Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## zenie (Mar 16, 2009)

So....moving on 

Am after Land Art/stone circles/ancient stuff....cheap/free days out with a dog and a boyfriend in tow. 

Have had the following suggested

Boscawen-Un
Merry Maidens and the holed stone
Tregiffian ( I think I may have been here with Bosky some years ago )
Trelissick Garden (not sure about dogs...or if it'll be 'just another garden'???)


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2009)

Boscawen-Un's ace. Near where I live and pretty quiet compared to a lot of the other stone circles. I've had it to myself most times I've gone. Lovely. 

The holed stone is Men-An-Tol, I expect. Also very tranquil. You might as well have a look at Lanyon Quoit while you're up there - it's just down the road.

Apart from that I agree with CornishAcid's mum.


----------



## zenie (Mar 16, 2009)

We don't want her in London but she still returns, like a bad small   

Thanks for the other info


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 16, 2009)

zenie said:


> We don't want her in London but she still returns, like a bad small



Was that typo deliberate zenie??


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm in Madzone's gang, but if you do come I'd recommend visiting some holy wells. Sancreed's a good one. Also go to Carn Euny, which could be lovely with a splash of paint and a few scatter cushions.

If you want to borrow any ancient site guide books give me a shout


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2009)

Is Tregiffian where you're staying then, zenie? Lovely views from there, Gwenver beach just down the hill.


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> I'm in Madzone's gang, but if you do come I'd recommend visiting some holy wells. Sancreed's a good one. Also go to Carn Euny, which could be lovely with a splash of paint and a few scatter cushions.
> 
> If you want to borrow any ancient site guide books give me a shout


 
Maybe you should drag her round some ancient sites then bring her to mine 

NVP you'd be welcome too


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2009)

There's loads of photos from our travels around Cornwall here: http://www.urban75.org/photos/stives/index.html

Some might give you some ideas for a day trip or two!


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I don't know - probably. But all anyone ever says about Cornwall is that it's rammed . If we have a shit time we'll go to Dorset and poo poo the SW.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure! That would be ace


 
If you make it this far west I could dress up one of the sheep as a pony and you could ride it round for a while and then eat cake


----------



## Pieface (Mar 18, 2009)

Ace!  

We'll leave Geoff in the van.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

if you're down there for may 8th, then make sure that you go to Helston for flora day, it starts off at 7am with the first dance and continues all day with lots of dancing, drinking, fun fair, stalls, loads of people, all the shops and houses decorated with bluebells and make sure you see the hal an tow which is wickedly peculiar. and go to the blue anchor if you can get in the doors for some lovely flora day special spingo.


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2009)

PieEye said:


> Ace!
> 
> We'll leave Geoff in the van.


 Awww, we could winch him in to sit with the turkeys.


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> if you're down there for may 8th, then make sure that you go to Helston for flora day, it starts off at 7am with the first dance and continues all day with lots of dancing, drinking, fun fair, stalls, loads of people, all the shops and houses decorated with bluebells and make sure you see the hal an tow which is wickedly peculiar. and go to the blue anchor if you can get in the doors for some lovely flora day special spingo.


 
I only ever went to Flora Day once.

I got arrested


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> I only ever went to Flora Day once.
> 
> I got arrested


you were probably arrested by my cousin who until recently was the town copper as well 

i love it, there's something about it that is very exciting for me, i did the 10'o'clock dance as a school kid, then did the 7o'clock and 5o'clock dances for a few years when i was older. might try and whizz down this year if i can squeeze it in.


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you were probably arrested by my cousin who until recently was the town copper as well
> 
> i love it, there's something about it that is very exciting for me, i did the 10'o'clock dance as a school kid, then did the 7o'clock and 5o'clock dances for a few years when i was older. might try and whizz down this year if i can squeeze it in.


 Give me a shout if you do - I could squeeze in a beer  Not at Flora though, no.


----------



## zenie (Mar 18, 2009)

NVP said:


> Is Tregiffian where you're staying then, zenie? Lovely views from there, Gwenver beach just down the hill.


 
No, always in Porth at the caravan park. it's cheap! 



geminisnake said:


> Was that typo deliberate zenie??


 
no lol! 



madzone said:


> Maybe you should drag her round some ancient sites then bring her to mine
> 
> NVP you'd be welcome too


 
I have been to some so I need to look up where I went with bosky.

A cuddle of a lamb would be ace!


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2009)

zenie said:


> A cuddle of a lamb would be ace!


 
Just had two new ones this afternoon. My mate came round and we sat in the garden cackling and shrieking - I reckon we scared the ewe into lambing  Do you know what rough dates you're coming down so I don't book something else?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 18, 2009)

madzone said:


> Maybe you should drag her round some ancient sites then bring her to mine
> 
> NVP you'd be welcome too


I preferred you when you were anti-social


----------



## madzone (Mar 18, 2009)

Ground Elder said:


> I preferred you when you were anti-social


 No, you didn't  You may have been slightly more ambivalent but I think even that's pushing it


----------



## zenie (Mar 19, 2009)

madzone said:


> Just had two new ones this afternoon. My mate came round and we sat in the garden cackling and shrieking - I reckon we scared the ewe into lambing  Do you know what rough dates you're coming down so I don't book something else?


 

Aww! 

Yes, first week of may, the bank holiday weekend


----------



## madzone (Mar 19, 2009)

zenie said:


> Aww!
> 
> Yes, first week of may, the bank holiday weekend


 

I've put it in my dreary


----------



## toggle (Mar 19, 2009)

zenie said:


> So....moving on
> 
> Am after Land Art/stone circles/ancient stuff....cheap/free days out with a dog and a boyfriend in tow.
> 
> ...



if you do trelissick, gimme a shout, i'm under 10 mins away


----------

